# Types of arguments



## stpantelopoulou (Dec 29, 2016)

Καλησπέρα, είναι το πρώτο μου thread (post γενικά) και έχω μια μικρή ανασφάλεια ως προς την αποτελεσματικότητα μου! :blush:
Στους τρόπους πειθούς περιλαμβάνεται η επίκληση στη λογική. Τα επιχειρήματα στηρίζουν ή αναιρούν μια θέση και καταλήγουν σε ένα αιτιολογημένο συμπέρασμα. Συλλογισμός είναι η διαδικασία βάση της οποίας οργανώνεται ένα επιχείρημα.
Δύο βασικά είδη συλλογισμών είναι ο παραγωγικός και ο επαγωγικός συλλογισμός.
Έρχομαι τώρα στον προβληματισμό μου!! 
*deductive *- *inductive *- *conductive *_reasoning_ (types of argument)
Deductive -> παραγωγικός συλλογισμός (ενίοτε και απαγωγικός -επειδή "απάγει" από το γενικό στο ειδικό:βλέπε ορισμός & απόδειξη)
Inductive -> Επαγωγικός (από το ειδικό στο γενικό)
Conductive -> ????(αναγωγικός) και ??? πως ερμηνεύεται???)
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

.....
Για να προσανατολιστείς, ρίξε μια ματιά εδώ:
reductionism = αναγωγισμός

Επίσης, τουλάχιστον όταν βρισκόμαστε στη Λεξιλογία, ας προσέχουμε λίγο τη γραφή μας, έλεος!!!


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. _Συναγωγή_ ο ένας, _παραγωγή_ ο άλλος (εγώ ήθελα να πω *παραγωγή, *αν και αυτή είναι *και deduction*), _εξαγωγή_ ο ίδιος άλλος (για να γίνεται καθημερινό και κατανοητό), *επαγωγή* η dimi (που είναι *induction*, η νοητική λειτουργία η οποία ξεκινά από το μερικό ή το ειδικό και καταλήγει στο γενικό, δηλ. το αντίθετο της _παραγωγής_ - _deduction_). Δεν θα είναι δικαιολογημένη η Αόρατη να μείνει στην _επεξεργασία_ για να μη χάσει την αγωγή της;



*inductive: *Characterized by the inference of general laws from particular instances

induce = επάγω

reduce = *ανάγω*

deduce = συνάγω, παράγω, συμπεραίνω

Deductions are Sherlock's speciality: "Elementary, dear Watson." 

Και καλωσήρθες. :)




dominotheory said:


> ...Επίσης, τουλάχιστον όταν βρισκόμαστε στη Λεξιλογία, ας προσέχουμε λίγο τη γραφή μας, έλεος!!!



Δίκιο, Ντόμινε, κι εγώ τα προσέχω αυτά, αλλά κάνε ένα σκόντο για το πρώτο ποστ, χρονιάρες μέρες.  
Τι ψυχή έχουν μερικά αγγλικά ερωτηματικά αντί για ελληνικά, ένας τόνος που λείπει και μερικά θαυμαστικά παραπάνω;


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

.....
Ναι, συγγνώμη, αν τα είπα πολύ απότομα, φταίει η βιασύνη!!

Για να αποζημιώσω, παραθέτω ένα πολύ χρήσιμο απόσπασμα από σχετικό λήμμα της Φιλοσοφικής Εγκυκλοπαίδειας του Στάνφορντ:

The term ‘reduction’ as used in philosophy expresses the idea that if an entity _x_ reduces to an entity _y_ then _y_ is in a sense _prior to_ _x_, is _more basic than_ _x_, is such that _x_ _fully depends upon_ it or is _constituted by it._ Saying that _x_ reduces to _y_ typically implies that _x_ is _nothing more than_ _y_ or _nothing over and above y_.
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/scientific-reduction/


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2016)

...
In his meta-ethics monograph, Challenge and Response: Justification in Ethics, Carl Wellman identified a type of reasoning and argument that he argued is neither deductive nor inductive, which he called “*conductive*” and which he defined as follows:

Conduction can best be defined as that sort of reasoning in which 1) a conclusion about some individual case 2) is drawn non-conclusively 3) from one or more premises about the same case 4) without any appeal to other cases. (Wellman, 1971, p.52)​
Wellman distinguished three “patterns” of such reasoning. In the first the conclusion is drawn from a single reason (_ibid_., p. 55), in the second the conclusion is drawn from several reasons (_ibid_., p. 56), and in the third, the conclusion is drawn from both positive and negative considerations (_ibid_., p. 57)

Are conductive arguments really not possible?
J. ANTHONY BLAIR, Centre for Research in Reasoning, Argumentation and Rhetoric - University of Windsor







https://www.google.gr/url?sa=t&rct=...uYWVwot_0SGH54nEw&sig2=jNE30ACtEaL95fpzUoTdWw


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2016)

...
*συλλογισμός*: λογική διαδικασία με την οποία καταλήγει κάποιος σε ένα συμπέρασμα: Kάνει έναν απλό / υποθετικό / αυθαίρετο συλλογισμό. || (λογ.) νοητική ενέργεια με την οποία από μία προκείμενη πρόταση (άμεσος συλλογισμός) ή από περισσότερες προκείμενες (έμμεσος συλλογισμός) προκύπτει ένα λογικό συμπέρασμα, σύμφωνα με τις αρχές της αντιθέσεως και του αποχρώντος λόγου: _Aπλός / σύνθετος ~. *Παραγωγικός */ *επαγωγικός */ *αναλογικός *~. Kατηγορικός / υποθετικός / διαζευκτικός ~. Ο ~περιλαμβάνει τρεις προτάσεις, τη μείζονα, την ελάσσονα και το συμπέρασμα._


*Analogical reasoning* is any type of thinking that relies upon an analogy. An analogical argument is an explicit representation of a form of analogical reasoning that cites accepted similarities between two systems to support the conclusion that some further similarity exists. In general (but not always), such arguments belong in the category of _inductive reasoning_, since their conclusions do not follow with certainty but are only supported with varying degrees of strength. Here, ‘inductive reasoning’ is used in a broad sense that includes all inferential processes that “expand knowledge in the face of uncertainty” (Holland et al. 1986: 1), including abductive inference.
https://plato.stanford.edu/entries/reasoning-analogy/


Συλλογισµός είναι η διαδικασία κατά την οποία χρησιµοποιούµε την υπάρχουσα γνώση για να εξάγουµε συµπεράσµατα ή να συνάγουµε κάτι που γνωρίζουµε στο πεδίο του ενδιαφέροντός µας. Τα είδη του συλλογισµού είναι ο *παραγωγικός συλλογισµός* (*deductive reasoning*), που σχετίζεται µε την απόφαση για το τι είναι αληθές βάσει των κανόνων λογικής και κάποιων δεδοµένων καταστάσεων και γεγονότων, και ο *επαγωγικός* (*inductive*) ή ο *απαγωγικός *(*abductive*) *συλλογισµός *που σχετίζεται µε την απόφαση για το τι ενδέχεται να είναι αληθές δεδοµένων κάποιων πεποιθήσεων και παρατηρήσεων.

Ειδικές Επαγωγές: Απαγωγικός Συλλογισµός (Abductive Reasoning)
Η απαγωγή ξεκινά από ένα γεγονός και προσπαθεί να βρει την αιτία που το προκάλεσε. Αυτή τη µέθοδο τη χρησιµοποιούµε για να εξηγήσουµε τα γεγονότα που παρατηρούµε. Η απαγωγική διαδικασία µπορεί να γίνει δηµιουργική και διορατική. Αυτός ο τρόπος συλλογισµού, παρά τη χρησιµότητά του, µπορεί να οδηγήσει σε αναξιόπιστα αποτελέσµατα, καθώς µια δράση που προηγείται ενός γεγονότος µπορεί λαθεµένα να θεωρηθεί η αιτία αυτού του γεγονότος.

http://www.math.uoa.gr/me/dipl/dipl_Herouveim. Eygenia.pdf


abductive reasoning: απαγωγική συλλογιστική
abductive: απαγωγικός

http://ai.uom.gr/aima/Glossary/AIMA_Glossary.htm


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

.....
Ωραία, τώρα πρέπει να μάθουμε αν αυτό που ψάχνουμε είναι ο *απαγωγικός συλλογισμός* ή η μεθοδολογική αρχή της *αναγωγής* (*αναγωγισμός*).

Και, οπωσδήποτε, να βάλουμε στο περιθώριο (όπου και ανήκουν) τα περί conduction.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

.....
Η συνηθισμένη τριάδα, πάντως, είναι αυτή: 

*1.1 Deduction, induction, abduction*

Abduction is normally thought of as being one of three major types of inference, the other two being deduction and induction. The distinction between deduction, on the one hand, and induction and abduction, on the other hand, corresponds to the distinction between necessary and non-necessary inferences. In deductive inferences, what is inferred is _necessarily_ true if the premises from which it is inferred are true; that is, the truth of the premises _guarantees_ the truth of the conclusion. A familiar type of example is inferences instantiating the schema

 All _A_s are _B_s.
_a_ is an _A_.
Hence, _a_ is a _B_. 

​But not all inferences are of this variety. Consider, for instance, the inference of “John is rich” from “John lives in Chelsea” and “Most people living in Chelsea are rich.” Here, the truth of the first sentence is not guaranteed (but only made likely) by the joint truth of the second and third sentences. Differently put, it is not necessarily the case that if the premises are true, then so is the conclusion: it is logically compatible with the truth of the premises that John is a member of the minority of non-rich inhabitants of Chelsea. The case is similar regarding your inference to the conclusion that Tim and Harry are friends again on the basis of the information that they have been seen jogging together. Perhaps Tim and Harry are former business partners who still had some financial matters to discuss, however much they would have liked to avoid this, and decided to combine this with their daily exercise; this is compatible with their being firmly decided never to make up. 

Since Charles Sanders Peirce, it is standard practice to group non-necessary inferences into _inductive_ and _abductive _ones—see the

Supplement: Peirce on Abduction. 

​Inductive inferences form a somewhat heterogeneous class, but for present purposes they may be characterized as those inferences that are based purely on statistical data, such as observed frequencies of occurrences of a particular feature in a given population. An example of such an inference would be this:

 96 per cent of the Flemish college students speak both Dutch and French.
Louise is a Flemish college student.
Hence, Louise speaks both Dutch and French. 

​However, the relevant statistical information may also be more vaguely given, as in the premise, “Most people living in Chelsea are rich.” (There is much discussion about whether the conclusion of an inductive argument can be stated in purely qualitative terms or whether it should be a quantitative one—for instance, that it holds with a probability of .96 that Louise speaks both Dutch and French—or whether it can _sometimes_ be stated in qualitative terms—for instance, if the probability that it is true is high enough—and sometimes not. On these and other issues related to induction, see Kyburg 1990 (Ch. 4). It should also be mentioned that Harman (1965) conceives induction as a special type of abduction.) 

The mere fact that an inference is based on statistical data is not enough to classify it as an inductive one. You may have observed many gray elephants and no non-gray ones, and infer from this that all elephants are gray, _because that would_ _provide the best explanation for why you have observed so many gray elephants_ _and no non-gray ones_. This would be an instance of an abductive inference. It suggests that the best way to distinguish between induction and abduction is this: both are _ampliative_, meaning that the conclusion goes beyond what is (logically) contained in the premises (which is why they are non-necessary inferences), but in abduction there is an implicit or explicit appeal to explanatory considerations, whereas in induction there is not; in induction, there is _only_ an appeal to observed frequencies or statistics. (I emphasize “only,” because in abduction there may also be an appeal to frequencies or statistics, as the example about the elephants exhibits.)

A noteworthy feature of abduction, which it shares with induction but not with deduction, is that it violates _monotonicity_, meaning that it may be possible to infer abductively certain conclusions from a _subset_ of a set _S_ of premises which cannot be inferred abductively from _S_ as a whole. For instance, adding the premise that Tim and Harry are former business partners who still have some financial matters to discuss, to the premises that they had a terrible row some time ago and that they were just seen jogging together may no longer warrant you to infer that they are friends again, even if—let us suppose—the last two premises alone do warrant that inference. The reason is that what counts as the best explanation of Tim and Harry's jogging together in light of the original premises may no longer do so once the information has been added that they are former business partners with financial matters to discuss.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> ...Και, οπωσδήποτε, να βάλουμε στο περιθώριο (όπου και ανήκουν) τα περί conduction.













Character Evidence: An Abductive Theory - Douglas Walton


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

.....
Ιδιαίτερα αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε, το είχα δει (το conductive).
Πράγματι, δεν αποκλείεται να έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια τέτοια στρυφνή περίπτωση.

Ωστόσο, δείχνει πιθανότερο (μέσω επαγωγικού συλλογισμού) η *stpantelopoulou* να μπέρδεψε τον *αναγωγικό *με τον *απαγωγικό *(ν-π, 2 γράμματα δρόμος). Φαίνεται πιο πιθανό, γιατί αυτά τα τρία είδη συλλογισμού πάνε, συνήθως, μαζί, στα εισαγωγικά μαθήματα λογικής, φιλοσοφίας κλπ. 

Δεν θα ήταν καθόλου απίθανο, επίσης, να ψάχνει την _αναγωγή_. Γι' αυτό την παρέπεμψα εκεί αρχικά, για να δει και να μας πει.


----------



## daeman (Dec 29, 2016)

dominotheory said:


> Ιδιαίτερα αγαπητέ Δαεμάνε, το είχα δει (το conductive).
> Πράγματι, δεν αποκλείεται να έχουμε να κάνουμε με μια τέτοια στρυφνή περίπτωση.



Ιδιαίτερα για σένα, Ντόμινε, επειδή ξέρω ότι θα το εκτιμήσεις. I don't know about reasoning, but this certainly is conductive: 






I'm sick and I'm tired 
οf reasoning
Just want to break out
Shake off this skin

Seems like my shadow
Marks every stride
Can't learn to live with
What's trapped inside

I can't escape myself


----------



## stpantelopoulou (Dec 29, 2016)

Δυστυχώς, ούτε την αναγωγή ούτε την απαγωγή ψάχνω. Συνάντησα το conductive reasoning ως αναγωγικός συλλογισμός, αλλά έπειτα και από τις δικές σας παραθέσεις σιγουρεύτηκα πως είναι λάθος απόδοση του όρου. Αν δείτε και στο απόσπασμα του Fairclough (Political Discourse Analysis), στο τμήμα που παραθέτω, μάλλον είναι η "στρυφνή περίπτωση". Δεν μπορώ, με τις περιορισμένες μου δυνατότητες στην απόδοση τέτοιων όρων στα ελληνικά, να σκεφτώ κάτι αρκετά δόκιμο (μονολεκτικά). Περιμένω με αγωνία τις δικές σας προσεγγίσεις, καθώς θα μου φανούν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες.
Ευχαριστώ ξανά.

Παρακαλώ να είστε αυστηροί μαζί μου ως προς τη γραφή. Μου αρέσει να ακολουθώ τους κανόνες.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 29, 2016)

stpantelopoulou said:


> View attachment 5633
> 
> Δυστυχώς, ούτε την αναγωγή ούτε την απαγωγή ψάχνω. Συνάντησα το deductive reasoning ως αναγωγικός συλλογισμός, αλλά έπειτα και από τις δικές σας παραθέσεις σιγουρεύτηκα πως είναι λάθος απόδοση του όρου. Αν δείτε και στο απόσπασμα του Fairclough (Political Discourse Analysis), στο τμήμα που παραθέτω, μάλλον είναι η "στρυφνή περίπτωση". Δεν μπορώ, με τις περιορισμένες μου δυνατότητες στην απόδοση τέτοιων όρων στα ελληνικά, να σκεφτώ κάτι αρκετά δόκιμο (μονολεκτικά). Περιμένω με αγωνία τις δικές σας προσεγγίσεις, καθώς θα μου φανούν εξαιρετικά χρήσιμες.
> Ευχαριστώ ξανά.
> ...



Κάποιες πρώτες ιδέες (αναφορικά με το κείμενο που δίνεις): _συμβιβαστικός_ / _εξισορροπητικός_ (συλλογισμός)

*** deductive = παραγωγικός


----------



## stpantelopoulou (Dec 29, 2016)

Διόρθωσα--> conductive reasoning


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2016)

Καλημέρα. Περαστικός είμαι, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τίποτα, αλλά θα ήταν πολύ λάθος να πατήσουμε στην ετυμολογία για την απόδοση και να γράψουμε για «συναγωγικό συλλογισμό»; Φεύγω πριν μου πετάξετε τίποτα.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Περαστικός είμαι, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τίποτα, αλλά θα ήταν πολύ λάθος να πατήσουμε στην ετυμολογία για την απόδοση και να γράψουμε για «συναγωγικό συλλογισμό»; Φεύγω πριν μου πετάξετε τίποτα.



Δεν σου πετάω τίποτα.
Πολύ έξυπνο το βρίσκω (και δεν με εκπλήσσει αυτό).
Όμως, υπάρχει ένα πρόβλημα με το _inferential_ εδώ.


----------



## drsiebenmal (Dec 30, 2016)

Κι εγώ μάλλον από την ίδια ασθένεια με τον Νίκελ πάσχω (τη γνωστή «απειλητική προθεσμιεγγύτητα») αλλά αναρωτιέμαι κατά πόσο ο αρχικός εισηγητής του όρου δεν σκεφτόταν τη μεταβατική ιδιότητα των μαθηματικών. Βέβαια, η σύμφραση «μεταβατικός συλλογισμός» μού δημιουργεί άλλες εικόνες, αλλά εδώ έχουμε ορολογικό νεολογισμό που ερμηνεύεται εξαρχής, οπότε σκέφτομαι άλλα πιθανά μεταφραστικά πλεονεκτήματα (κυρίως την αντιστρεψιμότητα και τη μαθηματική αναφορά στην παραγωγή και την επαγωγή).

Οπότε, το βάζω κι αυτό στο τραπέζι κι ας πέσει κάτω.


----------



## daeman (Dec 30, 2016)

...
Λίγο ακόμη υλικό για μελέτη:

*Argument*
...
*3. Deductive, Inductive, and Conductive Arguments
*...

*Conductive arguments* have been put forward as a third category of arguments (for example, Govier 2010). A conductive argument is an argument whose premises are convergent; the premises count separately in support of the conclusion. If one or more premises were removed from the argument, the degree of support offered by the remaining premises would stay the same. The previously given example of an argument with convergent premises is a conductive argument. The following is another example of a conductive argument. _It most likely won’t rain tomorrow. The sky is red tonight. Also, the weather channel reported a 30% chance of rain for tomorrow.
_
The primary rationale for distinguishing conductive arguments from deductive and inductive ones is as follows. First, the premises of conductive arguments are always convergent, but the premises of deductive and inductive arguments are never convergent. Second, the evaluation of arguments with convergent premises requires not only that each premise be evaluated _individually_ as support for the conclusion, but also the degree to which the premises support the conclusion _collectively_ must be determined. This second consideration mitigates against treating conductive arguments merely as a collection of subarguments, each of which is deductive or inductive. The basic idea is that the support that the convergent premises taken together provide the conclusion must be considered in the evaluation of a conductive argument. With respect to the above conductive argument, _the sky is red tonight_ and _the weather channel reported a 30% chance of rain for tomorrow_ are offered together as (convergent) reasons for _It most likely won’t rain tomorrow_. Perhaps, collectively, but not individually, these reasons would persuade an addressee that it most likely won’t rain tomorrow.

~ Matthew McKeon, Michigan State University
The Internet Encyclopedia of Philosophy (a peer-reviewed academic resource)



nickel said:


> Καλημέρα. Περαστικός είμαι, δεν προλαβαίνω να διαβάσω τίποτα, αλλά θα ήταν πολύ λάθος να πατήσουμε στην ετυμολογία για την απόδοση και να γράψουμε για «συναγωγικό συλλογισμό»; Φεύγω πριν μου πετάξετε τίποτα.



Επειδή στην ορολογία —ιδίως σε αυτή την περίπτωση που το conductive reasoning δεν φαίνεται να έχει αποδοθεί στα ελληνικά ή αν έχει αποδοθεί, δεν είναι εύκολα προσβάσιμo— η ετυμολογία είναι πολύ συχνά ένα μάλλον καλό και ασφαλές εφαλτήριο, εγώ τουλάχιστον δεν θα σου πετάξω τίποτα, μόνο μία διπλωματική εργασία από το Τμήμα Φιλοσοφίας του Πανεπιστημίου Πατρών, όπου βρίσκω την έννοια της συναγωγής και τον «συναγωγικό συλλογισμό» σε συνδυασμό με ονόματα και κείμενα επιστημόνων που έχουν ασχοληθεί αρκετά με αυτές τις έννοιες, όπως του Gilbert Ryle, του John McDowell, του Tim Crane και άλλων: 

Για παράδειγμα, όταν ένα άτομο έχει την πεποίθηση ότι το «a είναι F» και ότι το «b είναι F» και επίσης ότι το a δεν είναι b, τότε συνάγει την πεποίθηση ότι τουλάχιστον δύο πράγματα, δηλαδή το a και το b, είναι F. Στην περίπτωση αυτή, προκειμένου ο _*συναγωγικός συλλογισμός*_ ότι «το a και το b είναι F» να έχει ισχύ, χρειάζεται και οι δύο προκείμενες-πεποιθήσεις να εμπεριέχουν το ίδιο σημασιολογικό συστατικό, το συστατικό F. Ο συλλογισμός μπορεί και στηρίζεται πάνω στην ταυτόχρονη παρουσία, και στις δύο προτάσεις, της ίδιας έννοιας, της έννοιας F. Οι πεποιθήσεις μπορούν να σχετίζονται μεταξύ τους _συναγωγικά _βάσει των κοινών στοιχείων που παρουσιάζουν τα περιεχόμενά τους (Crane, 1992:147).

Σύμφωνα με τα παραπάνω, φαίνεται ξεκάθαρα ότι τα συστατικά των πεποιθήσεων, δηλαδή οι έννοιες, αποτελούν τα στοιχεία πάνω στα οποία μπορεί η _συναγωγική διαδικασία_ του συλλογισμού να έχει ισχύ (Crane, 1992:147). Ένα περιεχόμενο το οποίο δεν έχει συστατικά και δομή δεν μπορεί να οδηγήσει σε _συναγωγή_. Η _συναγωγική _δύναμη των πεποιθήσεων προϋποθέτει την ύπαρξη κοινών στοιχείων στα περιεχόμενά τους. Η _συναγωγική διαδικασία _χρειάζεται την επανεμφάνιση ενός μέρους από το περιεχόμενο της μίας πεποίθησης στο περιεχόμενο της άλλης πεποίθησης. Σύμφωνα, λοιπόν, με τον Crane, οι έννοιες αποτελούν τα συστατικά των αποβλεπτικών περιεχομένων που μπορούν και συσχετίζουν _συναγωγικά _τις πεποιθήσεις μεταξύ τους. Είναι το τμήμα αυτό του περιεχομένου της πεποίθησης που επανεμφανίζεται, ως ίδιο, στο περιεχόμενο μίας άλλης πεποίθησης. Η κατοχή εννοιών εξηγεί το δίκτυο πεποιθήσεων το οποίο έχει ένα υποκείμενο. Συνεπώς, η κατοχή εννοιών σημαίνει ότι το υποκείμενο βρίσκεται σε ένα δίκτυο αποβλεπτικών καταστάσεων των οποίων τα περιεχόμενα σχετίζονται _συναγωγικά_. 

Και θα παραδώσω τη σκυτάλη στους επαΐοντες, για να ξεδιαλύνουν κατά πόσο στην εργασία ο όρος «συναγωγικός συλλογισμός» αναφέρεται στο «conductive reasoning» ή έχει άλλη σημασία, όπως το inferential που γράφει ο Ντόμινος παραπάνω, γιατί η προθεσμίτιδα μάς έχει χτυπήσει ομαδικά.

Καλησπέρα μας.


----------



## nickel (Dec 30, 2016)

Το _inferential_ μπορεί να μείνει για το _συμπερασματικός_. Από το «συνάγω συμπέρασμα», το _conductive_ δείχνει αυτή τη σημασία της _συναγωγής _(the premises of conductive arguments are always convergent). Δεν θα αφήσουμε το _inferential _να μας φάει την ετυμολογική καθαρότητα!  Φεύγω πριν πάρω πολύ θάρρος,


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 30, 2016)

nickel said:


> Το _inferential_ μπορεί να μείνει για το _συμπερασματικός_. Από το «συνάγω συμπέρασμα», το _conductive_ δείχνει αυτή τη σημασία της _συναγωγής _(the premises of conductive arguments are always convergent). Δεν θα αφήσουμε το _inferential _να μας φάει την ετυμολογική καθαρότητα!  Φεύγω πριν πάρω πολύ θάρρος,



Δεν είμαι δογματικός (αν μισώ κάτι, είναι ακριβώς αυτή η στάση). 
Εννοούσα ότι η αντιστοίχιση _συναγωγικός-inferential_ ήδη έχει χρησιμοποιηθεί αρκετούτσικα (to put it mildly).

Πολύ σοβαρότερο πρόβλημα: η συναγωγή είναι υπερώνυμο. Κάθε συμπερασμός είναι (ή _αποτελεί_, αν το προτιμάτε) συναγωγή (συμπεράσματος).
Εδώ, αντίθετα, ψάχνουμε κάτι ειδικό, διακριτό, πολύ πιο συγκεκριμένο.

Και υπάρχουν και μερικά ακόμη, ειδικότερα, προβλήματα. Ελπίζω να τα πούμε σύντομα γιατί κι εγώ στο τρέξιμο είμαι (γι' αυτό δεν έχω απαντήσει ακόμη και στο ωραίο βιντεάκι του daeman).


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 6, 2017)

.....
Πολύ βιαστικά, υποβάλλω προς μελέτη και τις ακόλουθες αποδόσεις (για το _conducτive_, πάντοτε):
_συνδυαστικός / συνυπολογιστικός / πολυπαραμετρικός / πολυδιαστατικός / συναρθρωτικός _(συλλογισμός)

Θα επανέλθω (να δούμε πότε, όμως - ελπίζω σύντομα) με πιο αναλυτικές παρατηρήσεις.


----------



## stpantelopoulou (Dec 2, 2019)

dominotheory said:


> .....
> Πολύ βιαστικά, υποβάλλω προς μελέτη και τις ακόλουθες αποδόσεις (για το _conducτive_, πάντοτε):
> _συνδυαστικός / συνυπολογιστικός / πολυπαραμετρικός / πολυδιαστατικός / συναρθρωτικός _(συλλογισμός)
> 
> Θα επανέλθω (να δούμε πότε, όμως - ελπίζω σύντομα) με πιο αναλυτικές παρατηρήσεις.



Αρκετά χρόνια μετά κατέληξα, μέσω του νοήματος και μόνο, να το αποδώσω ως "συγκλίνων συλλογισμός".
Οι αποδόσεις σας ήταν όλες βοηθητικές.
Ευχαριστώ.


----------



## dominotheory (Dec 21, 2019)

stpantelopoulou said:


> Αρκετά χρόνια μετά κατέληξα, μέσω του νοήματος και μόνο, να το αποδώσω ως "συγκλίνων συλλογισμός".
> Οι αποδόσεις σας ήταν όλες βοηθητικές.
> Ευχαριστώ.




Έτσι είναι, το καλό πράγμα αργεί! ;)

Τώρα που το ξανακοίταξα λίγο, διαπίστωσα ότι –καθόλου τυχαία μάλλον– η πλέον ακριβής απόδοση θα μπορούσε να θεωρηθεί ο _συναγωγικός συλλογισμός_ του nickel (κατά τα _παραγωγικός_, _επαγωγικός _κλπ.). Όμως, όπως έχει ήδη αναφερθεί, η απόδοση αυτή θα μπορούσε να χρησιμοποιηθεί μόνο εκτάκτως και υπό την προϋπόθεση μιας διευκρινιστικής σημείωσης, επειδή ο όρος _συναγωγή _έχει καθιερωθεί και είναι πολύ γνωστός με διαφορετική σημασία, η οποία μάλιστα δεν είναι καθόλου μονοδιάστατη, πράγμα που περιπλέκει ακόμη περισσότερο τα πράγματα. Όπως κι αν έχουν τα παραπάνω, γεγονός είναι ότι έχουμε τουλάχιστον μια διδακτορική διατριβή όπου χρησιμοποιείται μια παραπλήσια απόδοση (_conductive reasoning_ -> _συναγωγική αιτιολόγηση_, σ. 65). Δεν μου φαίνεται διόλου απίθανο να έπαιξε κεντρικό ρόλο στην επιλογή η παρούσα συζήτηση…

Τώρα, όσον αφορά τον _συγκλίνοντα συλλογισμό_, ενώ εκ πρώτης όψεως φαίνεται μια εύλογη πρόταση, θα πρέπει να επισημάνω ότι δεν είναι ο ίδιος ο συλλογισμός που συγκλίνει, αλλά οι προκείμενες. Γι' αυτό μου φαίνεται πολύ πιο ακριβής η έννοια της _συναγωγής_ (όπως θεματοποιείται στην παρούσα συζήτηση) και για τον ίδιο λόγο δεν μπορώ να αντισταθώ στον πειρασμό να υπερασπιστώ και τον «δικό μου» _συναρθρωτικό συλλογισμό_, υπό την έννοια ότι ο υπό εξέταση συλλογισμός (conductive reasoning) τίθεται ως δυνατότητα συνδυασμού διαφορετικών στοιχείων με διαφορετικό τρόπο κάθε φορά, με σκοπό την επίτευξη ενός λογικοφανούς συμπεράσματος. Θέλω να πω ότι είναι ίδιον του υπό εξέταση σχήματος εξαγωγής συμπερασμάτων (conductive reasoning) να αποφαίνεται, περί των στοιχείων που συγκλίνουν, με τρόπο διαφορετικό για κάθε επιμέρους περίπτωση. Βεβαίως, υπάρχουν κάποιες λογικές σταθερές στην όλη διαδικασία, δεν θα μπορούσε να ισχύει κάτι διαφορετικό άλλωστε, όμως οι σταθερές αυτές, που κατά μέγα μέρος αφορούν τον συνυπολογισμό δεδομένων που συνηγορούν υπέρ ή κατά του εκάστοτε σκοπούμενου συμπεράσματος, παίζουν δευτερεύοντα ρόλο (ως προς το ότι, για να χρησιμοποιήσω μέρος της ορολογίας που έχει προταθεί έως τώρα, υπηρετούν τη συναγωγή δια της συνάρθρωσης, δηλαδή την κατάδειξη του ευλογοφανούς της σύγκλισης), όπως δευτερεύων είναι και ο ρόλος των εκάστοτε συσχετισμών μεταξύ των προκειμένων.

Θα πρότεινα να αφήσουμε ανοιχτή τη συζήτηση, επειδή, λόγω πίεσης χρόνου, δεν μπορώ αυτή τη στιγμή να παραθέσω κάποιες επιπλέον παρατηρήσεις αλλά και πιο χειροπιαστά παραδείγματα που ίσως μπορούν να συνεισφέρουν στην εμβάθυνση και καλύτερη κατανόηση του ζητήματός μας.

Αγαπητή, _stpantelopoulou_, ευχαριστώ πολύ για αυτή την αφορμή να επιστρέψουμε στο ενδιαφέρον αυτό θέμα και ελπίζω τα παραπάνω να αποδειχτούν χρήσιμα.


----------



## dominotheory (Jan 11, 2020)

stpantelopoulou said:


> Αρκετά χρόνια μετά κατέληξα, μέσω του νοήματος και μόνο, να το αποδώσω ως "συγκλίνων συλλογισμός".



Οπωσδήποτε, είναι χρήσιμο επίσης να σημειώσουμε πως πέρα από τη θεωρητική εξέταση υπάρχει και ένα καθαρά πρακτικό ζήτημα, ότι δηλαδή ο όρος _convergent thinking_ έχει ήδη αποδοθεί από αρκετές/ούς ως _συγκλίνουσα σκέψη_.


----------

